# 18" Alzor Wheels :: On Sale :: $349.95 Per Set - Save 13%



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

A set of Alzor wheels will not only change the look of your vehicle, but also capture the attention of others. Designed to bolt right up to your car, these wheels fit without any modifications or hassle. Of course, if you want to achieve an extreme look, don't forget to check out our large assortment of ECS Tuning wheel spacers and lug bolts.

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


_*Style 615*_





18x8, ET45 wheel size
5x112 bolt pattern
57.1mm center bore
5-hole, flat face design
Machined face with gunmetal painted inner barrel
TPMS compatible
25lb weight
Center caps included
Ball seat lug bolts required


*Style 608*






18x8, ET45 wheel size
5x112 bolt pattern
57.1mm hubcentric rings included
66.6mm center bore
10-spoke, tiered design
Silver painted finish or Silver painted finish w/ machined lip.
TPMS compatible
Ball seat lug bolts required
26lb weight
Center caps included.


*Style 618 *






18x8, ET45 wheel size
5x112 bolt pattern
57.1mm hubcentric rings included. 
5-spoke, split design
Hyper Silver painted finish
TPMS compatible
23.7lb weight
Center cap included.
Ball seat lug bolts required


* Style 610*





18x8, ET45 & ET35 wheel sizes
5x112 bolt pattern
57.1mm hubcentric rings included
5-spoke, split design
Hyper Silver painted finish
TPMS compatible
22lb weight
Ball seat lug bolts required


Fits Audi:
A3 (05+)
B5 A4 (96-01)
B6 A4/S4 (02-05)
B7 A4/S4 (05-09)
C5 A6 (98-04)
C6 A6 (05-11)
D3 A8 (03-10)
MKII TT (2008+)

_The entire line of alloy wheels from Alzor are inspected and go through rigorous quality control and durability testing. Wheels come with a TÜV Rheinlan approval, and the wheels themselves are stamped with the familiar JWL and VIA stamps. The JWL and VIA certifications are performed by the Japanese Government to ensure the safety of aftermarket alloy wheels through extensive testing. Alzor wheels meet or exceed these standards to ensure quality and safety on the road._

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

